

Moving Forward with Firefox - ehPReth
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/02/18/moving-forward-with-firefox/

======
userbinator
"Moving Forward"

"achieved positive growth again and dramatically reset our global search
strategy"

Did anyone else find those phrases to be a bit too much corporatese for
Mozilla?

~~~
scrollaway
"achieved positive growth" is pretty self-explanatory. "dramatically reset the
global search strategy" is a bit weirder but they are (most likely) talking
about their search deal with Google which they terminated in favour of Yahoo!
and yes, that is a pretty dramatic reset.

If you don't want to read corporatese, well, don't read a corporate blog.
Mozilla is a great company and a great presence for the web, but Mozilla Corp
is still a corp, even if the Mozilla Foundation is a non-profit.

~~~
zobzu
That's posted on mozilla.org, not mozilla.com tho. There's a fine balance
between the two.

~~~
Osmose
There's currently no meaningful distinction between the two domains.
mozilla.org is the standard domain for all mozilla sites
(developer.mozilla.org, addons.mozilla.org, or, in this case,
blog.mozilla.org). I think we maybe use mozilla.com for a handful of internal
things.

The corporation is a wholly-owned subsidiary of the non-profit, so the .org
domain isn't necessarily a misrepresentation, either.

~~~
zobzu
The argument for being corporate cant go both way tho.

What matters is how public perceives this, too. Posting corp stuff on the org
domain/site means that then they are fully corporate-like. Which maybe is
simply the case.

You can't justify that its not the case because Mofo owns Moco.. then say both
Moco and Mofo share everything without implying its all just a corp. (or the
opposite, but not both).

~~~
Osmose
All I was trying to clear up was that mozilla.org is our standard domain
regardless of what's being posted, and thus there was no conscious decision to
put "corporate speak" on a .org domain. I dunno exactly why this decision was
made, but I'm almost certain having .com and .org both in active use would be
really confusing for users (is it addons.mozilla.com? addons.mozilla.org?)
and, to a lesser extent, our ops and developers.

If I'm understanding you correctly, you're saying that the tone of this post
is too corporate for a .org and is a bad choice if we want to imply that
Mozilla isn't just some for-profit company (which we don't, we like talking
about how we're non-profit and open source and mission-driven).

Honestly I don't think anyone cares. We'd get the same trouble for posting
corporate speak on a .com vs a .org because by the time you care about that,
you already know enough about Mozilla to be bothered regardless of the domain.

~~~
weland
I don't really think the problem is that "it's a .org" domain. But this _is_
posted in what's essentially a place where a lot of people who understand why
"positive growth" is not only wrong, but a load of brainwashed crap, spend
quite some time :).

Phrases like those belong in press releases, not a blog post from an
organization intelligent people respect.

~~~
Osmose
> a lot of people who understand why "positive growth" is not only wrong, but
> a load of brainwashed crap

I mean it's sort've a redundant term, but in context (positive growth of
Firefox users, something that has been falling for a while now) it makes
perfect sense to me. What did you think he was saying?

~~~
weland
> I mean it's sort've a redundant term

Sort of a meaningless term?

How about we replace it with "negative decrease"?

------
chris_wot
What is this, a press release or a blog article?

"...a much stronger foundation from which to build, grow and pursue our
mission"

"Moving Forward with Firefox"

"Firefox turned a corner"

"Mark’s entrepreneurial drive coupled with his holistic thinking, market
orientation, and exciting vision for the future of Firefox make him the ideal
person to lead this new team."

I'll probably be downvoted for this, but whenever I see something like this I
wonder why the other individual got pushed. There are far too many things
unsaid.

------
zobzu
"A bit about Mark: he is well known as an elite technical leader not only
within Mozilla, but in our industry."

Anyone knows him outside of Mozilla?

~~~
dblohm7
He is a former CTO of Joyent.

~~~
chris_wot
Oh, that's a GREAT choice for an open source project.

------
walterbell
_> today we combined our group focused on cloud services with the group
focused on our Firefox desktop_

What are some examples of Mozilla products created by the "cloud services"
group that will now be taking ownership of the browser? E.g. Persona, Sync,
..?

Is the cloud services team separated from the advertising (tiles) team?

~~~
eamsen
These are separated teams.

Cloud services:
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/CloudServices](https://wiki.mozilla.org/CloudServices)

Content services (tiles):
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Content_services](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Content_services)

------
hackuser
> recently we have been exploring how we can integrate client software on
> desktops and mobile with cloud service approaches to evolve what Firefox can
> do for people.

It will be interesting to see how the deliver those services while providing
end-user control and confidentiality, and even monetizing the services at the
same time. Even if they don't gain a lot of market share, the solutions to
those problems could be very valuable socially, and Mozilla of course will
liberate their tech and ideas so that everyone can benefit.

------
Blujay
I sure hope they've vetted Mark Mayo to ensure that he doesn't hold any
problematic political opinions.

~~~
themodelplumber
That was sure a crazy situation in light of the fact that they have now
partnered with (i.e. receiving money from) Yahoo. And it'll be interesting to
see what happens in the future with the Yahoo / MS relationship.

------
state
I wish there was a page on mozilla.org with the title, 'This is how Mozilla
makes money'.

~~~
Thiz
I believe Mozilla should start an advertising network and offer cloud services
like webmail, docs, blogs, photos, etc so people create an everlasting bond
with their properties while maintaining the open web motto they are already
known and praised for.

An extra couple billion dollars a year wouldn't hurt either.

~~~
techonup
And, you know, buy a video service and make some glasses too. All in the name
of not doing evil, right?

~~~
ironsides
Dont forget maps, reviews, and a social network.

~~~
alexqgb
Also, cars.

~~~
aragot
And drop the services we like a lot.

------
guelo
For the first time ever I had my sleaze senses tingling after a recent Firefox
install. There is now advertising on the new tab page. And why was I forced
onto yahoo search instead of giving me the option?

~~~
coned88
You were forced into google search for the last 15 years but did you complain?
It's simple enough to just switch it.

~~~
chris_wot
That's hardly advertising.

~~~
scrollaway
But Yahoo is?

~~~
chris_wot
Advertising on the tab page is advertising.

~~~
scrollaway
You need to fully read what OP wrote.

~~~
chris_wot
As do you!

